# Klausur Vorbereitung: Java in a Nutshell



## hdi (6. Feb 2011)

Hey,

aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier mal ein kleines Dokument für alle Info-Studenten mit Java-Vorlesung uppen. Das Skript ist eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Fakten & Themen, die meist an der Uni in einer Prüfung abgefragt werden. Konkret hier aus der Java-Vorlesung einer Münchner Uni, aber im Großen und Ganzen bleibt Java Java, egal wo man's lernt.

Es eignet sich *nicht *als Vorlesungsersatz oder Tutorial etc, sondern ist ganz einfach als Zusammenfassung für die Wiederholung und das Lernen kurz vor der Klausur gedacht. Damit wird vllt dem ein oder anderem etwas Arbeit erspart und so mehr Zeit zum Üben gegeben.

Achtung: Keine Garantie für Vollständigkeit in Bezug auf irgendeine konkrete Vorlesung. Bitte beachten: Das ganze richtet sich an Erst-Semestler mit Vorlesung "Einführung in die Programmierung" o.ä., d.h. hier wird Java nur ganz oberflächlich behandelt - bitte kommt mir jetz nich mit "und was ist mit GC/Reflections/Annotations/EDT/..." 

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kann damit ein bisschen was anfangen!

Salut!

PS: Sry für Word aber PDF/Zip sprengen die Upload-Grenze von.... 195kb ?! Ganz schön geizig


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

Mit deiner Erlaubnis würde ich das PDF hier anhängen, habs als 176,1kb Version


----------



## hdi (7. Feb 2011)

Ja klar, gerne! Danke!


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

Ich hoffe OpenOffice hat die Formatierung einigermaßen richtig hin bekommen...

Schittebön.


----------



## hdi (7. Feb 2011)

> Ich hoffe OpenOffice hat die Formatierung einigermaßen richtig hin bekommen...


Manches ist ein wenig größer geworden weshalb es jetzt paar Seitenumbrüche an ungeeigneter Stelle gibt - aber, das is ja nich schlimm 



> Schittebön.


Schankedön.


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Feb 2011)

Hier noch eines aus Word. Da stimmen auch die Formatierungen.


----------

